# Another Mill Bites The Dust



## slowp (Apr 22, 2013)

Rough and Ready, Cave Junction, OR.

After 90 Years, A Southern Oregon Mill Closes | Northwest Public Radio


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 22, 2013)

That one is going to be a heavy blow to Cave Junction, since the economy there is already depressed and has been for 30 years.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2013)

Bad deal.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 22, 2013)

So lets get this straight ... some greenies.....whined and got federal timber lands closed up for owls and salmon...hmmm ok. Sooo people with families and mouths to feed need only apply to unemployment. Which in turn puts a heavier load on taxpayers, some of all 3 categories, the greenies and unemployed and taxpayers are greenies...... Sooooo in turn the greenies got those families at that mill unemployed (either directly or indirectly). At which point will there ever be a true balance between conservation and logging. I had a fellow from just down the road of my job stop and ask me about some muddy water getting into the creek. I politely replied that I put up silt fence as per the DEC rules and regs and that more crap and dirt and what not gets washed into that creek everytime it rains than what I am doing. At any rate after a 5 minute debate he drove off in a huff and I went back to work. I dont even really know where I am going with this now. Just chuffed I guess. People need to work and make a living and that is steadily being taken from them day by day. I cut trees for a living, and the guy with oak flooring and cherry molding and maple cabinets wants to call me an ###hole and a butcher.


----------



## roberte (Apr 22, 2013)

jrcat said:


> So lets get this straight ... some greenies.....whined and got federal timber lands closed up for owls and salmon...hmmm ok. Sooo people with families and mouths to feed need only apply to unemployment. Which in turn puts a heavier load on taxpayers, some of all 3 categories, the greenies and unemployed and taxpayers are greenies...... Sooooo in turn the greenies got those families at that mill unemployed (either directly or indirectly). At which point will there ever be a true balance between conservation and logging. I had a fellow from just down the road of my job stop and ask me about some muddy water getting into the creek. I politely replied that I put up silt fence as per the DEC rules and regs and that more crap and dirt and what not gets washed into that creek everytime it rains than what I am doing. At any rate after a 5 minute debate he drove off in a huff and I went back to work. I dont even really know where I am going with this now. Just chuffed I guess. People need to work and make a living and that is steadily being taken from them day by day. I cut trees for a living, and the guy with oak flooring and cherry molding and maple cabinets wants to call me an ###hole and a butcher.



heck of a plan isnt it.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 22, 2013)

roberte said:


> heck of a plan isnt it.



Im just glad someone understood my half cocked rant......


----------



## roberte (Apr 22, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Im just glad someone understood my half cocked rant......



i just cant speak on wheather your arse or not....
oh and a butcher


----------



## jrcat (Apr 22, 2013)

roberte said:


> i just cant speak on wheather your arse or not....
> oh and a butcher



I was being in general.


----------



## DavdH (Apr 22, 2013)

That mill has come and gone a few time thru the years. Could be it his time.We have set them Pine from clear down here.


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 23, 2013)

slowp said:


> Rough and Ready, Cave Junction, OR.
> 
> After 90 Years, A Southern Oregon Mill Closes | Northwest Public Radio



That's not good! I lost my mill job in September 1991! I worked at Astoria Plywood Corp. I started working there while I was still in high school. I was stockholder there. My bid job was the green chain, but I was handy man, too. Between DEQ and the Spotted Owl we didn't have a chance. So I can relate! I had spotted owl nightmares for long time... The schooling wasn't there yet, for us! Good bye to those 6ft+ fir peelers forever! *036Pro*:bang:


----------



## paccity (Apr 23, 2013)

here goes our mill.


----------



## roberte (Apr 23, 2013)

this is one of those times we should have a "this is Bull S button"


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 23, 2013)

we just lost another here in the last year also ,its almost all demoed now


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 23, 2013)

*Pen Ply*



trx250r180 said:


> we just lost another here in the last year also ,its almost all demoed now


I think Pen Ply would of made it, if they could of held on for 6 more months! The plywood business rebounded the following year. Still going strong, today. The management did things pretty good. They had lost a big *big bid* . From what I heard-to a very very low bid. This was to eliminate them as competition! I am sure DEQ also got involved! The city also wanted the mill site to be converted to a tourist attraction. Tourism does pay the bills, but... :bang::bang: 

PenPly's Wild Ride Ends in Fatal Crash


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't believe there are any of the old time long term mills left in the Port Angeles area. Crown Z, Rayonier, Penply, M&R Timber + all the Mom & Pop shake mills. Crown Z I believe is still there, but I think has changed hands a couple of times in the last 30 years. I just don't see that tourism can replace all the timber industry that "used" to be there.. I know Crown Z cut the last of their timber holdings in 78-80, and just moved on. They still had a fair amount of OG around Lake Ozette at the time.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 24, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> I don't believe there are any of the old time long term mills left in the Port Angeles area. Crown Z, Rayonier, Penply, M&R Timber + all the Mom & Pop shake mills. Crown Z I believe is still there, but I think has changed hands a couple of times in the last 30 years. I just don't see that tourism can replace all the timber industry that "used" to be there.. I know Crown Z cut the last of their timber holdings in 78-80, and just moved on. They still had a fair amount of OG around Lake Ozette at the time.



You are absolutely correct! Last April I attended the Washington State Society of American Foresters annual meeting in Port Angeles. The meeting revolved around the Wild Olympics Campaign. Their statement that jobs lost in the timber and milling industry would be made up by tourist jobs was completely shot down. The Port of Port Angeles commissioners had a study conducted by the UW. The study revealed, as anyone with a brain could figure out, that tourist jobs would not be equal to timber jobs. One of the commissioners spoke about the results of the study. They even had the Wild Olympics Campaign come and speak. I think they felt a little foolish after hearing all of the information in opposition to their agenda.

Wes


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2013)

They said the same thing during the Redwood National Park land confiscation, tourism is nowhere equal.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2013)

I call tourist jobs, $1.98 an hour jobs. They pay very little.


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 25, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> You are absolutely correct! Last April I attended the Washington State Society of American Foresters annual meeting in Port Angeles. The meeting revolved around the Wild Olympics Campaign. Their statement that jobs lost in the timber and milling industry would be made up by tourist jobs was completely shot down. The Port of Port Angeles commissioners had a study conducted by the UW. The study revealed, as anyone with a brain could figure out, that tourist jobs would not be equal to timber jobs. One of the commissioners spoke about the results of the study. They even had the Wild Olympics Campaign come and speak. I think they felt a little foolish after hearing all of the information in opposition to their agenda.
> 
> Wes



I agree with you 100%! Tourism didn't help my situation back in '91! I think the town of Astoria became a tourist town even though... Well good for them... I have long since moved on... I think the same is going to happen to Port Angles some day in the future. Lets also look at Oregon City- the Blue Heron Paper Company . It sounds like it has closed now. Oregon City has had a plan for a tourist hot spot right where the mill sight is. I saw the plans many many years a go. The workers and their families will suffer the most and be the first to feel this! Changing times really suck...:bang: Bad all the way round for a long time!!!!:msp_confused:


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Yupp. Nippon is actually expanding now. They're putting in a new Biomass boiler.


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 27, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Yupp. Nippon is actually expanding now. They're putting in a new Biomass boiler.



Hey! Nippon is a paper mill right? Thanks! :msp_confused:


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 27, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Yupp. Nippon is actually expanding now. They're putting in a new Biomass boiler.



That's the old Crown Z Mill Right? Haven't been back to PA since we sold our place west of town several years ago.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 27, 2013)

The thing with tourism is you are relying on other people to come to you with disposable income. With timber products you are making and selling a needed item. Sure the need goes up and down, but in the end you are adding to the wealth of the nation by turning a raw resource into a useable product. With tourism you are hoping that somewhere else someone else made a little extra and that they will pick your little corner of the globe to visit and spend money. Tourism studies have found that many places spend more promoting themselves as a tourist spot than they bring in from tourism. It is a sham, a pipe dream, sold by people who think the whole world should be a park for them to play in.



Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (Apr 27, 2013)

The local mill is advertising for more workers. 

The newspaper also had ads for a hooktender and rigging slinger. Times are getting better.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 28, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> That's the old Crown Z Mill Right? Haven't been back to PA since we sold our place west of town several years ago.



Nippon is the paper mill on ediz hook,interfor is on hwy 101 west of port angeles,its not very old ,it does plywood and lumber


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 28, 2013)

yea I feel bad for you guys timber industry not as big over here but here what happened a few years ago we had 3 large pine mills in the space of 3 years 2 were bought by the 3rd and dismantled now they've cut the price by 50% ouch! monopoly  this seems to be a trend I can't help but wonder were it will all end will there really be no logging in this country one day? or will it all be done by some giant conglomerate maybe the govm't we all work for them stand in line for cheese bread or this country get lumber imported pay for it with what? no one will have a job no money......i'll stop ranting now :bang:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> The thing with tourism is you are relying on other people to come to you with disposable income. With timber products you are making and selling a needed item. Sure the need goes up and down, but in the end you are adding to the wealth of the nation by turning a raw resource into a useable product. With tourism you are hoping that somewhere else someone else made a little extra and that they will pick your little corner of the globe to visit and spend money. Tourism studies have found that many places spend more promoting themselves as a tourist spot than they bring in from tourism. It is a sham, a pipe dream, sold by people who think the whole world should be a park for them to play in.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Well said.


----------



## 036Pro (Apr 28, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Well said.



I agree totally 110%!!!:agree2: I just wonder how many Plywood mills are still running in Oregon, Washington, & Idaho? Or hear from someone who works in a mill? Thanks!


----------



## 036Pro (May 9, 2013)

*Pope & Talbot Plywood Mill at Kalama Washington*

Here is link to video; Pope & Talbot - YouTube It is the old Pope & Talbot Plywood Mill at Kalama Washington in 1976. It is smaller than the mill I worked at, but similar in ways!! Enjoy!


----------



## 036Pro (May 10, 2013)

*Harbor Plywood Company in Hoquiam, Washington.*

Hi. Here is old video on Harbor Plywood Company in Hoquiam, Washington. It was filmed in 1926. This is how they did back in the day!!! Enjoy! Thanks! Harbor Plywood Historic Film from Schafer Bros - YouTube


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2013)

It is raining hard so I'm reading a bit this morning.

Evergreen Magazine


----------

